
Ask HN: Quarterly result info of startup after quitting in SV? - hatred
For an ex-employee with some exercised equity at a SV startup, are they eligible by law to get quarterly results?
======
jpeg_hero
Hahhahahahhahahahahahha.

Yeah, not going to happen.

You probably have common stock with no “information rights.”

Buut... if you want to be a bastard, and if it’s a CA company, as a
shareholder you have the right to “inspect the books and records” of the
company. If you call up the CFO and suggest you want to do this, he might give
you some reports to keep you satisfied.

~~~
hatred
Interesting. Do you happen to know if there is a formal process to do so or
just an email would suffice?

~~~
jpeg_hero
Where is the co. incorporated?

No formal process.

If CA, write a letter and reference the statute:
[http://www.jerryburleson.com/shareholder-demand-for-
inspecti...](http://www.jerryburleson.com/shareholder-demand-for-inspection-
of-records-in-california-under-corporation-code-%c2%a71601/)

If DE: [http://www.startupblog.com/blog/shareholder-inspection-
right...](http://www.startupblog.com/blog/shareholder-inspection-rights-in-
delaware)

Obviously DE is more company friendly than CA.

Your best bet is to: 1st) request nicely from the CFO some updates 2) if that
doesn’t work, flex some inspection rights to get him to give you the updates.

You don’t actually want the inspection, and for me it’d take a court order
before I allowed it, so your best bet is to play nice and be less of a pain in
the ass to get what you want then litigating it.

Let me stress this again, you are a supplicant in this, you are far better off
begging and cajoling and politicking with the CFO to get what you want if it’s
important to you. You have zero leverage.

If I got a request from some random ex-employee shareholder requesting info,
I’d say to them “see you in court” guessing that you don’t have the $100k’s in
legal expenses needed to actually force the issue

